# Blue Bottle Flies Not Emerging and I have No other Food!



## KyleB (Nov 29, 2020)

For some reason my blue bottle fly pupae have just stopped emerging. My mantids haven't eaten in days. I've ordered another shipment of spikes that won't arrive until this coming weekend. How can I feed these guys until then if none of the blue bottle flies emerge? I've had the spikes in the fridge for 3-4 weeks, but transferred a bunch to a room temp container and they just seem to have stopped coming out.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 29, 2020)

Open some of the fly pupae, and if the fly inside isn't dried up then hand fed it to your mantis. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 29, 2020)

KyleB said:


> For some reason my blue bottle fly pupae have just stopped emerging. My mantids haven't eaten in days. I've ordered another shipment of spikes that won't arrive until this coming weekend. How can I feed these guys until then if none of the blue bottle flies emerge? I've had the spikes in the fridge for 3-4 weeks, but transferred a bunch to a room temp container and they just seem to have stopped coming out.


That is to long to keep spikes or pupae. They're good for about two weeks and before that time is up you need to order again.


----------



## Synapze (Nov 30, 2020)

Many pet stores sell mealworms and superworms. If you're worried, those will hold you over until your next BBF order. A week without a meal is fine for most species. They don't need to be fed every day. Many people only feed adults twice a week, so I  wouldn't sweat it. ✌


----------

